# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى كلية الحقوق >  فروع القانون

## الوسادة

*ويكيبيديا ......



يقسم الحقوقيون القانون إلى فرعين أساسيين: القانون العام والقانون الخاص. وهذان الفرعان ينطبقان على القانون الداخلي (الوطني) وعلى القانون الدولي. وهذا الأخير يُقسم بدوره إلى قانون دولي عام وقانون دولي خاص.*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]أولاً - القانون العام



وهو مجموعة القواعد القانونية التي تنظم علاقات الدولة مع مؤسساتها (وزارات، هيئات بلدية، إدارات، مؤسسات ومشاريع عامة) وعلاقات الدولة ومؤسساتها مع الأفراد من أشخاص طبيعيين وأشخاص معنويين. وبهذا المنحى يمكن أن نقول أن القانون العام يتضمن الفروع التالية :
1- القانون الدستوري والحقوق السياسية :وهو مجموعة القواعد التي تعرّف نظام الدولة السياسي (جمهوري، ملكي،..)و تنظم هيكلية مؤسسات الدولة (رئاسة الدولة، الحكومة، المجالس التمثيلية أو النيابية) وتتبع هذا القانون مجموعة القواعد والأنظمة لحقوق المواطنين السياسية (الانتخاب والترشيح والطعن بالنتائج أمام الهيئة القضائية المختصة).
2- القانون المالي (أو قانون المالية العامة): وهو القانون الذي ينظم الميزانية العامة للدولة وما يتعلق بها من موارد ونفقات
3- القانون الضرائبي : وهو القانون الذي ينظم كيفية حصول الدولة على هذه الموارد عن طريق الرسوم والضرائب المفروضة على الأفراد والمؤسسات بكل أفرعها
4- القانون الإداري : وهو القانون الذي ينظم علاقات الأفراد مع الإدارات العامة التقليدية والاقتصادية من خلال استخدام المرافق العامة وإنشاء العقود الإدارية ووضع أسس الرقابة القضائية على أعمال الأدارة (القضاء الإداري) وإرساخ قواعد العمل لدى الإدارة العامة (الوظيفة العامة المركزية والوظيفة العامة البلدية) وغيرها من العلاقات.
5- وهناك بعض القوانين الفرعية الأخرى : الناتجة عن مزج الحقوق المعرّفة سابقاً كقانون النشاطات الاقتصادية وقانون المنافسة وقانون الأسواق المالية وقانون التأميم والاستملاك والقانون الجمركي وقانون الوظيفة العامة والحقوق الثقافية وقانون التربية والتعليم وحقوق الإنسان والحريات العامة الخ...[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]ثانياً - القانون الخاص





وهو مجموعة الحقوق الناظمة لعلاقات الأفراد من أشخاص طبيعيين ومعنويين مع بعضهم البعض. وفي هذا المجال لا تتدخل الدولة، كما هو معروف، إلا بشخص المشرع فقط وليس بصفة المؤسسة التقليدية. ويحتوي هذا القانون على الفروع التالية:
1- القانون المدني : ويسمى أيضاً بحسب المفهوم اللاتيني والأنكلوسكسوني بالقانون الشائع نظراً لكونه الوعاء الأساسي للقانون الخاص. وهو مجموعة القواعد القانونية التي تنظم علاقات الأفراد الأساسية (اسم، عنوان، أهلية، جنسية) والمدنية (إلتزامات، عقود، مسؤولية مدنية) وفي بعض القوانين وخاصة الغربية منها يتسع هذا القانون ليتضمن الحقوق العائلية للفرد من زواج وطلاق ونسب وتبني ونظام الزوجية المالي، بينما تعد هذه الحقوق في الدول العربية والإسلامية من ضمن قانون الأحوال الشخصية. ويتبع هذا القانون حقوق فرعية كثيرة منها : قانون إثبات الإلتزامات (أو قانون البينات)، الحقوق العائلية، قانون الجنسية، قانون حماية الملكية الأدبية والفنية، القانون العقاري، القانون الزراعي، قانون التأمين، قانون الاستهلاك وحماية المستهلك، قانون العقود والعقود المسماة.
2- القانون التجاري : ويمثل القانون الذي انشق أولاً عن القانون المدني وهو مجموعة القواعد القانونية التي تنظم علاقات الأشخاص التجارية من خلال تنظيم العمل التجاري والتجار ووسائل الدفع (شيك، سفتجةأو كمبيالة، بطاقة مصرفية، حوالات، سندات تجارية) والشركات التجارية بأنواعها (إنشائها، إدارتها، تنظيم تفليسها). ويتبع هذا القانون قوانين فرعية كثيرة كقانون الشركات والقانون التجاري البحري وقانون حماية الملكية التجارية والصناعية، قانون المنافسة الخاص، قانون التجارة الإلكترونية، قانون شراء الأسهم المالية، قانون التوزيع والتسويق، القانون المصرفي الخ...
3- قانون أصول المحاكمات والإجراءات القانونية : وهو مجموعة القواعد القانونية التي تنظم كيفية لجوء الأفراد للمؤسسات القضائية من أجل الحصول على حقوقهم وتنفيذ الأحكام الصادرة بهذا المجال. هذا القانون ينظم أيضاًعمل المؤسسة القضائية ودرجات المحاكم التي تتضمنها وطرق تقديم الدعاوى والطعن بأحكامها. كما يحتوي هذا القانون على قانون التحكيم من حيثُ أنه يمثل طريقة لحل المنازعات عن طريق مؤسات غير قضائية.[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]ثالثاً- صعوبة تصنيف بعض القوانين




قانون العمل والقانون الجزائي (أو قانون العقوبات)
1- قانون العمل : وهو مجموعة القواعد القانونية التي تنظم العلاقات بين أرباب العمل والعمال. فهو ينظم عقود العمل والرواتب والمنازعات والتسريح والتعويضات والتأمين على شخص العامل في حوادث العمل والأمراض الناجمة عنه. وتأتي صعوبة تصنيف هذا القانون ضمن مواد القانون العام أو الخاص من خلال انقسام الفقهاء أنفسهم. فالبعض يلاحظ أن مصدر تشريع العمل لم يأت إلاّ بفضل تدخل الدولة وبفرضها لهذا القانون على أرباب العمل من أجل حماية الطبقة العاملة وخاصة في مجال تحسين الرواتب والتأمين الإجتماعي والتقاعدي للعمال وتخفيض حرية التعاقد المعروفة في القانون المدني لصالح التوازن العقدي (حماية العامل كطرف ضعيف في العلاقة العقدية). من أجل كل هذه الأسباب يرى بعض الفقهاء أن قانون العمل يتبع للقانون العام. بنما يعارض آخرون هذه النظرية ويرون أن قانون العمل، ورغم تدخل الدولة القوي، يخضع للقانون الخاص وذلك لعدة أسباب.
أولاً: إن قانون العمل يخص مجموعة العلاقات بين أشخاص القانون الخاص (عمال وأرباب عمل ممثلين عن طريق الشركات التجارية والصناعية)،
ثانيًا: إن القضاء المختص هو القضاء العادي (المحاكم المدنية) وليس القضاء الإداري (إلا في بعض الاستثناءات)،
ثالثًا: إن عقود العمل هي عقود مشتقة من العقود المدنية ذاتها والتي تتضمن إلتقاء بين إلتزامات شخصين حرين متعادلين وهذا بعيد كل البعد عن العقود الإدارية حيثُ يفرض الشخص العام نفسه على الشخص الخاص. إلا أن هذا التعادل النظري في عقد العمل يعتبر مستبعدًا أمام القوة الاقتصادية لرب العمل الذي يفرض تبعيته القانونية والاقتصادية على العامل.


2- القانون الجزائي وقانون الإجراءات الجزائية (أو أصول المحاكمات الجزائية): وهو مجموعة القواعد القانونية التي تتضمن تعريف الأفعال المجرّمة وتقسيمها لمخالفات وجنح وجرائم ووضع العقوبات المفروضة على الأفراد في حال مخالفتهم للقوانين والأنظمة والأخلاق والآداب العامة. ويتبع هذا القانون قانون الإجراءات الجزائية الذي ينظم كيفية البدء بالدعوى العامة وطرق التحقيق الشُرطي والقضائي لمعرفة الجناة وإتهامهم وضمان حقوق الدفاع عن المتهمين بكل مراحل التحقيق والحكم. ويختلف الفقهاء أيضاً حول تصنيف القانون الجزائي ما بين عام أو خاص. فالبعض يضعه في مصاف القانون العام نظراً لأن العقوبات تفرضها الدولة فقط. بينما يضع البعض هذا القانون ضمن الحقوق الخاصة نظراً لأن العقوبات والتجريم تنطبق فقط على الأشخاص الخاصة من طبيعيين ومعنويين دون أشخاص القانون العام.
[/align]*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اخدت مادة مدخل لعلم القانون وكانت بشعة  :SnipeR (45):

----------

